
Whisky cured my coronavirus, says Wuhan-based Brit who contracted deadly flu - justinzollars
https://www.scotsman.com/news/people/whisky-cured-my-coronavirus-says-wuhan-based-brit-who-contracted-deadly-flu-1-5084964
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure if I'm missing the joke due to the translation, but it is a very
silly article.

Most of the people survive to this virus, so it's not strange that he
survived. Specially if he has 25 years old.

It's probably not wise to avoid the antibiotics. I remember in other somewhat
similar outbreaks it was common to get a secondary bacterial infection that
make things worse.

(Was the recipe for antibiotics or antivirals? He doesn't look like a accurate
source.)

